# LFTS 11/9/18



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Snowing here is hillsdale county. Seen a nice buck last night working a scrape next to a stand i use to have, half mile north of there I seen 3 small bucks running a doe. Loading a tank of milk now and seen 3 bucks already cruising this morning. This is gonna be my first morning sit if the year. Good luck to all the hunters today and shoot straight.


----------



## murphs law (Mar 3, 2009)

10 days of fun starting today. Favorite rut stand has been idle all year until today here in lapeer county. Good luck and stay warm.


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

Letting the wife hunt this morning, been fairly quiet at our property this year. When she gets in, I’m off to Ohio to hunt..


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Up and getting ready , hoping this snow gets the big boys up , been sparky city all year


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Good luck guys! I'm on my way out too. Changing it up this morning going hunt on the ground. We will see how long my 61 yrs. old back and knees will take it. Shoot straight, be safe!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Snowing pretty heavy in Iron county right now.


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Quick shower and on the road. Snow looks to be here within the next hour or two. Hopefully the big boys will be on their feet. Good luck to all.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Up and around here in Branch county, I need a south, south west wind in the worst way, but it doesn’t look like Mother Nature is going to corporate, just going to roll with it at this point and pick a stand, I’m telling myself this time of year you never know where they will come from. 
Flight


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Heading out in about an hour. The wind is good for me and I will pass on the evening sit. Too much to get done around here. Tomorrow morning have to go to Big Rapids for my 5 yr old grand daughter's Pine Wood Derby then bust my ass to get back here. A friend is taking me to 200 acres north of Stanton and they have been getting some pretty good pics of some nice bucks.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wake up, coffee, oatmeal and snow from the East winds in Calhoun county. I'm not used to 32°, wind, snow its going to be a cold morning. Good thing I have to move around 10 thanks to the 180° wind shift today! Hunt to be a crazy day.
Is it just me that hopes one day to be able to start LFTS......


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm dreaming of a white Christmas. Let's do this!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Up and ready just about to walk out the door feels like Christmas morning let's go get our gifts boys and girls 
Good luck everyone shoot straight 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwhitetails101 (Oct 15, 2011)

It just feels right this morning ! lets go day light in the swamp !!!!! Good luck to ya all !


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Heading out in Hillsdale. Absolutely love the dusting of fresh snow on the ground. Hopefully the deer cooperate today and i see some action.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Back on my daily stand AGAIN.... @#$$%^&*@ !! 

Hitting the woods tomorrow morning. FINALLY !!!! 

Should be a fantastic morning, my daughter seen a booner chasing a doe around the horse corral last night about 2300 (11 pm). 

"Dad, it's the biggest buck I've ever seen, he looks like a muley."

Everyone be safe and drop the kids at the pool before ya leave.

Good Luck


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Cedar Swamp said:


> Back on my daily stand AGAIN.... @#$$%^&*@ !!
> 
> Hitting the woods tomorrow morning. FINALLY !!!!
> 
> ...


My number 1 goal is to crap before I leave. LOL


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

U of M Fan said:


> My number 1 goal is to crap before I leave. LOL


 Many a hunts have been postponed due to that. I will not crap in woods and will hunt with bubble guts


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Many a hunts have been postponed due to that. I will not crap in woods and will hunt with bubble guts


I can't hold it. When it's time, it's time regardless where I'm at.


----------



## donnelj (Feb 7, 2009)

Alright guys ...back on topic . Lol

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## donnelj (Feb 7, 2009)

For me it's last day of work then a week off for hunting. It's all I can think about. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Eco (Mar 16, 2006)

In the stand in Harrison. jumped a buck bedded near my stand he. Trotted of grunting. Was bedded downwind of a few scrapes by the stand. Hope he comes back. No snow yet here. Good luck


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

Leaving work half day today. Hoping to be 20 ft up by 1 Monroe public. After my last few hunts I am cautiously optimistic.... but I have to wonder how many close calls a guy can get?


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

All settled in Barry County. Steady snow falling. Ground is white. Bring on the big bucks!!


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

All nestled in for my last all day sit till the 15th here in Newaygo, snowing now slight breeze. Should be a rutty good day. good luck all and congrats to those who were successful yesterday including good friend drew who arrowed a beautiful wastenaw county buck last night.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Up a red pine at Brighton Rec. Good luck all!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Needed bino's but saw two does cross the end of my food plot already 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Real feel 26
Steady wind
Snow
Honey hole
Coffee
November 9th


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Finally made it to my stand, snowing good here in Jackson co. Got lost on my way to stand, snowing so hard I couldn’t see ten feet in front of me with light on and not much farther with it off. Like trying to find your way around in the fog. Got to stand and had to strip the tee shirt off. But I feast now. Good luck, and be careful slippery climbing sticks


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Give em hell guys!!!!! Working today, then off for 10.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Just settled into stand in Wellston. Ground is already snow covered. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

On stand in PI. Winds perfect and it hasn’t started to snow yet. 
Good luck all!!


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's gonna be a good day! Until that wind shift.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Came to my senses and climbed into a ladder on the east side of the property, farmer cut the beans last night so the walk straight back behind the old house was easy. To be honest this isn’t where I want to be but I don’t have much of a choice with this wind, 90% of the deer come off the neighbor’s property and we don’t have the best relationship with him right now because we shoot his deer and he doesn’t like it, it got quite verbal last year after hunting season because we shot his #1 buck opening day of gun although he won’t admit it, he seems to think we need to let him shoot his deer first then we can hunt, a lot of my deer run onto his place and he has never had s problem with us getting them, if I shoot something today I want it to stay on our place, I don’t need confrontation over a dead deer!
Good luck all !
Flight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just saw a real nice 8 point feeding in my hay. He's limping bad. I saw him a few days ago and at that time I assumed he might be the deer I shot last week. After finding that one yesterday I now know this is a different buck. Looks like this one is hanging in my corn. Might sic my daughter on him.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Just had 3 bucks run a doe past me full speed!!! Here we go!!!! One may have been a shooter but happened too fast and nothing was about to slow them down!


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Jackson county, nothing yet


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

The bigger of the 3 was huffing and puffing like he’d been at it all night. Probably running himself ragged trying to keep those two others off of her.


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Out in one of our east wind stands. Been settled since 30 minutes before first light. Just started snowing. Gonna sit till 10:30 or 11 or I kill the resident 8 pt we have on camera. GL


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Snowing in St Clair County!

5pm can’t come soon enough... 10 days of vacation starts today!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BwHunter85 (Sep 18, 2008)

Eaton county. Snowing, no deer yet.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Can’t see 30 yards here without snow now I can see 100+


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Back at it in Calhoun. Let’s turn some white to red!!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Snow!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

2 doe so far. They came into this small woodlot to bed down. Fresh bait close by!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Out in Ottawa 
Deer are frisky and moving! 
Got the partner itchy stink finger south about 400 yds. Let's start tagging some deer!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Ingham county


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

I small spike so far. I'm jealous of all the snow...I miss snow. Good luck all!!


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Stayed in this morning and helped the wife with a couple early morning errands. Did drive around the block to see all the cornfields that we're picked yesterday. Packing today for our trip to dah u.p. tomorrow morning. Weather for the drive up looks interesting with snow and gale force winds.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

White and quiet in Kent. Planning a long sit.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Checking in from Cass Co this morning
Light snow and nothing moving yet

Lots of turkeys


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

Checking in from Ottawa near the river. Snow is beautiful and ground is white. Had one big boy cross the two track at 100 yards from the oaks into the thick a$$ pines to bedding area. Gonna try to grunt and rattle him my way before he takes a nap. Good luck guys. Should be easy tracking for those who shoot today.

Sent from my Life One X3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Small ten looking around


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Nothing yet but squirrels. Beautiful scene!


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Live from the shop again today ......I said it yesterday and I will say it again today ...man I hate 12 hour shifts during hunting season.........good luck today guys and gals I will be checking back frequently throughout the day to get my fix don't let me down


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

[QUOTE="
Got the partner itchy stink finger south about 400 yds. Let's start tagging some deer!
View attachment 339853
[/QUOTE]

Whatever you do today, wash your hands.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

8 does andd fawns and a nice 8pt who came flying through the swamp nose down and failed to notice any of the does


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

He cam e through on a mission


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Nothing here in Branch County didn’t expect much in this stand anyways, thinking about making a little move back in the timber, snow is picking back up.
Flight


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Sitting in my office. Truck is loaded. The bell rings at lunch time. Can't wait to get out this afternoon. Wind is nutty. Narrows it down to two choices. Edge of large food plot with brassicas or my deepest woods stand facing due west. I can't decide. 

Are guys seeing enough activity to presume the does will pull the bucks out in the plot or should i go in the woods?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Slow morning. Biggest critter I have seen is a pileated woodpecker.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Sam22 said:


> I can't see the pic but I really want to! Good work on the NELP success!!! Let's hear more of the story!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Typical rut hunt. The orphan fawn doe I see every sit made her way through the sumacs, pulling what’s left of the fruit down for breakfast.
He came behind her head down and lovelorn. Never made it to the sumacs.
That’s the second time I’ve saved her. I shot a yote off of her 6 a couple weeks ago. She’s oblivious to everything.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Beautiful and calm in Jerome. Hot doe and a couple scrub bucks... first thing. All calm now...


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Scottygvsu said:


> Typical rut hunt. The orphan fawn doe I see every sit made her way through the sumacs, pulling what’s left of the fruit down for breakfast.
> He came behind her head down and lovelorn. Never made it to the sumacs.
> That’s the second time I’ve saved her. I shot a yote off of her 6 a couple weeks ago. She’s oblivious to everything.


Where in NELP?


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Goose egg for me. Had to come in for a couple meetings. I will be cutting some tracks this afternoon.
My bow needed some TCL.
Clean you equipment before you shoot it. Mine had very hard ice on the rails.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

I must be crazy passing on a monste like this guy. Has a weird fork on one side and a spike on the other. Better have an antlerless tag just to be safe lol. Not sure he meets the 3” rule.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

A few slicks, three toddlers and this pretty little 2.5 year old just came though urgently. I threw two doe bleats at him to gage reaction (or I'm just goofing around) and he did a 180 and came straight to me to pose for this pic.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

aph said:


> Pencil spike and a doe thus far in Isabella... clothes wet from snow...first morning remembering my hearing aid, damn wet leaves falling make a lot of deer like noises
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


*Did you say something ??*


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

New stand new attitude, first time sitting here this year, I knew the stand needed a little TLC or I would have been in here first thing this morning, did a strap adjustment and now I’m in for the next hour or so.
Flight


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Super slow here. Just the spike and a sh$& ton of squirrels!!


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Quiet in GT co this morning. Very wet snow. Heading in soon to dry out.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice dry morning in western Isabella county have seen 15 does and a 7pt so far









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

JBooth said:


> Where in NELP?


Western Presque Isle county


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Starting to slow down
Saw a couple bucks and a couple coyotes

Probably should have shot the spike I had at 10yrd. Tomorrow is probably my last hunt of the season 
One of the biggest spikes I've ever seen. Kind of cool looking


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Only one button buck so far. Snowing pretty good here. Buddy text me and said he seen a wolf. Dammit!!!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice morning in Jackson County. 8 baldies and one 1.5 buck.


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

J D said:


> Nice dry morning in western Isabella county have seen 15 does and a 7pt so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black dog blind?


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

mustang72 said:


> Black dog blind?


Didn't buy it from them but yes I believe so 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Chickadees should be the state bird. Hearty little dudes.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Skibum said:


> Chickadees should be the state bird. Hearty little dudes.


They sure are, incredible really.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> This 2.5 6 or came in on a string to my snort wheeze mouth call.
> Buck #7 this morning.
> View attachment 339899


If thats a 2.5, I should have pegged the 3.5 2 yr old I seen yesterday.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

The w
Pileated woodpecker was trying to peck my tree down. Then saw something I always assumed happened but had never witnessed, a Blue Jay eating the fresh snow on a limb.


----------



## ShedAntler (Oct 20, 2011)

I am anxiously waiting for a pic with some crimson in the snow!!!


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

Scottygvsu said:


> View attachment 339889
> 
> No bloodtrail today. Broke opposite shoulder, crumpled like he’d been hit with a slug. 7pt, 8:00am. Gonna get him strung up and be back out in the afternoon.


Nice shootin and nice buck!!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

CHASINEYES said:


> If thats a 2.5, I should have pegged the 3.5 2 yr old I seen yesterday.


This help?


----------



## IceBear55 (Jan 15, 2018)

No hunt for me this morning, had to take care of some family stuff, but getting ready to head out for the rest of the day. 
Nov 9th has been a great producer for us over the years.. Here's a pic from a few years ago of my brother and I on this day. 
10pt for me and bro with big 8pt..
Great Day, good luck boys and girls 
Genesee county.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Just smacked one. Came in chasing a doe 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

We need to start turning this snow RED!


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Came in, couldn't resist the urge of bacon and pancakes again. Cold toes helped sway me. Have to remember the boot covers next time.

Saw about a dozen doe, an 8pt nose to ground twice, about 20 Turkey and a coyote. Thursday morning was on fire, seems to be getting slower and slower for me.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Spike wandering


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

J D said:


> Nice dry morning in western Isabella county have seen 15 does and a 7pt so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why aren’t you filling a bunch of those CWD doe tags? Hahaha I’m kidding of course!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

BucksandDucks said:


> Just smacked one. Came in chasing a doe
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I would have shot it, but to each their own. 

But I gotta ask, did you smack it on the asss or more of a bitch slap to show dominance?

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Scottygvsu said:


> Typical rut hunt. The orphan fawn doe I see every sit made her way through the sumacs, pulling what’s left of the fruit down for breakfast.
> He came behind her head down and lovelorn. Never made it to the sumacs.
> That’s the second time I’ve saved her. I shot a yote off of her 6 a couple weeks ago. She’s oblivious to everything.


She just knows where you are. If she has one trailing her she just wonders to you.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

SKUNK


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Just got to the truck before the wind shift. Saw 5 bucks, 1 was a shooter and 5-7 does. Beautiful morning!


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Just got on stand. Can only hunt for two hours, so setup on travel. Cut a few sets of tracks. Come on big fella. I know you're still out here cuz I have you on camera, haha.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

old graybeard said:


> We need to start turning this snow RED!


Yes sir. This thread is losing it's luster. Someone shoot a fawn for petes sake


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

BucksandDucks said:


> Just smacked one. Came in chasing a doe
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


B&D there is snow on the ground for easy tracking. Where are the pictures?? Sorry... stuck at work and need to see some dead deer.


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

Called it a morning at 11:00 after the neighbors dogs decided run right down my two track and continue West across my acreage. Dammit! I have warned them before about letting their mongrels run loose. I gotta believe its just a random thing today because I have not picked them up earlier on any cameras. I will forgive this time, but next time, maybe not.

All my snow melted for now. I pulled my card on the way out and had several pictures from overnight. Couple bucks and some baldies. I think this is the one I saw this morning going to bed down just after daybreak. He might do if he comes past me in daylight again. Taking a break now and getting some grub. A few errands and hope to be back by 4:00.

Good luck my fellow hunters.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

BucksandDucks said:


> Just smacked one. Came in chasing a doe
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Got a feeling it’s gonna be a good one.


----------

